# A Film About Coffee -- UK and Ireland Screenings.



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

It was at least a couple of years ago that I first heard that the production of this film was underway. I remember thinking how surreal it was that no-one had seized the opportunity to document our part of this expansive industry before. It sounded great, and I was excited to see how the project panned out.

Then life kind of rushes by, and those things that pique your interest have a way of falling off the radar as work, bills and (in my case) babies take up all your time.

Flash forward to May this year, and I start hearing about the film all over again. It's finished, it's being premiered in the States, and word is, it's brilliant. I asked around a group of friends that featured in the film and had attended premiere events in L.A. and San Francisco -- the opinions received were unanimous; get involved in bringing the film to the UK and Ireland.

Four months of discussions and planning later, in partnership with some generous people, it's on. We kick off in Bristol on November 7th, to London for early and late screenings on the 10th, a series of 'industry only' matinees on the 11th and 12th, onto Brighton for the 27th, and extra screenings being added all the time. We have more extensive (and constantly updating) details and listings on our site at www.afilmaboutcoffee.co.uk

Aside from each of the premiere events being a great opportunity to see the film, drink wonderful coffee and participate in a Q&A with industry leaders, I thought it'd be one of those all-too-rare opportunity for forum members to meet up in person.

If you have any questions, suggestions or comments about the film or the screening events, I'll do my best to receive and/or answer them here.

So, who's going and when?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm heading along on the 10th in London

Can't wait!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone else attending?

There are also dates throughout the country so please check the link above for a town near you


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Apparently there is a date for Manchester so I will wait for it!

R


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No date showing, as yet, on the screenings' list. Would be great if it comes to Manchester.


----------



## Cast Iron (Oct 4, 2014)

I've got two tickets booked for the Brighton showing for the 27th. My wife is excited about it as I am.*

*(i might have made that last bit up)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Still a few seats for the 9pm showing tomorrow night

http://www.afilmaboutcoffee.co.uk/updates/2014/9/30/announcing-our-london-premiere-november-10th


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

As of yesterday this is now available to watch online from the website.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Being dumb I cannot seem to find this to watch online, can anyone supply me the way to go please.

Ian


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm heading to Brighton on Thursday!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Being dumb I cannot seem to find this to watch online, can anyone supply me the way to go please.
> 
> Ian


Ta-daa!

Here you go:


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was just about to start a new thread about this documentary but after a quick search, see that there's already a couple of them.

A Film About Coffee

Just finished watching this and would recommend it to anyone who is into coffee.

Shame that it doesn't feature any UK coffee roasters.

Thanks to MrBoots2u who first brought this to my attention, thanks fella! ?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Finished watching it today too and I love it, very educational and let's you appreciate how much effort had gone into getting a bag of beans on the counter.

Thanks @DoubleShot


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sure makes you realise that it is well worth paying the extra premium for speciality beans over commodity (read...supermarket etc!) ones.

Are there any other similar documentaries on coffee that anyone has seen or would recommend?


----------

